# Australia's wild horses



## Warrigal (Sep 16, 2018)

Horses and camels were very important in exploring and developing the Australian continent.
They are not native animals and their feral descendants cause serious environmental damage.

This article deals with the wild horses, locally known as brumbies.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-09-17/the-magnificent-brumbies-of-central-australia/10210108


----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2018)

Aaah,  The freedom  of being untethered.  Thanks  Warrigal.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 16, 2018)

Beautiful wild horses. I saw them for the first time in one of our national parks. It was awesome.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2018)

They're beautiful but it's a shame people put them in that desolate place with no thought to their future. Now, they're culled. Erode the soil, eating what little natural growth there is. Sad.

America has/had the same problem with wild Mustangs.


----------

